# Weekly Competition 2020-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R2 F R2 U' R' F2 U2
*2. *R U R' F U' F R2 F
*3. *R U' F2 R' F U R' F2 U'
*4. *F' R F2 U F2 R' U R'
*5. *R2 F' R' F2 U R2 F' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L D2 R B2 U2 L B2 U2 R' D2 B2 D F' L' U L B2 R2 F2 L'
*2. *L2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U F' U F2 D' L R' D R2 F U'
*3. *D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 D' B' D' U2 B R2 F2
*4. *D2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F' R F' D' R' B F2 R2 D U'
*5. *L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F' D L D2 F' L2 D' B2 F' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Fw D' L2 D U' B2 L' Rw Fw Rw Fw' Uw2 Rw R2 F Uw Rw R' D' Fw U' Fw' F' U2 Rw' Fw Rw2 R' Fw U Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw' F2 U2 Rw' D' Fw'
*2. *R2 Fw2 L Uw' Fw' R2 F D2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw B' Uw L Fw U B2 D2 B' F' D B Fw F Uw Fw' Uw' B R B' D B' Uw Rw2 Uw2 R U R' F
*3. *Rw Fw2 R D2 L2 Rw' F' L' Fw Uw R Fw2 D' L Uw' B2 F Uw2 U Rw R' D2 U Rw2 D2 F R2 Fw2 Uw' B D U' R' D' Fw' L Rw Fw' Rw F
*4. *Uw' U' Fw' U L' Uw' B' Uw U Fw' L' R2 Uw' F L B2 Rw2 U Rw' F' U' R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' F L' D2 F L' Rw Uw B' Fw' D' R D2 L' Rw' R'
*5. *L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw' R2 Fw' L Fw D' Rw' R D' Rw B2 Fw L' U F2 D2 Uw Rw2 U2 B' Fw D2 U' F L R Uw' Fw' Rw' R' F2 D F2 L' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' Rw' Fw' R F2 Rw F D' U2 F L' Lw2 B2 Fw L Dw' Lw' Rw' Fw2 U Rw' Fw2 Dw' Uw B2 Lw R' Uw B' Dw' Uw' U2 Bw' Uw F2 R Dw' Lw2 Rw F2 D' Bw Lw2 Rw' B2 L' Rw' D' R2 Fw' Rw' Dw' Fw2 Lw' Uw B' R2 F2 Lw2 B'
*2. *Rw' D' Uw' U2 Bw' U F2 Rw D2 Rw' Dw' Bw' L' F' Uw' L Bw Fw' Lw' Uw2 Fw2 F' Lw B Bw2 F R B' Fw' D R2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw U' Bw F' R U2 R2 D' L' D2 U' Fw' F2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 Dw U L Bw' Uw2 Fw Dw2 U2 R2 D2
*3. *Uw' R Uw Rw' Bw L' Lw2 Uw' Rw' Dw' L' Bw' Dw' U' Lw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' Bw Lw2 B' Dw2 Lw' Bw' Rw2 B' Dw2 L2 R2 Bw2 Lw2 D' Dw' Uw' Fw' L' B U2 Lw' F2 Dw' U B2 Bw' F U2 Lw' R D2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' B' Dw2 Lw2 Rw'
*4. *Bw2 Fw F2 U' Lw Dw F' Dw2 B Fw2 F2 Rw2 B Dw B' Bw' Fw2 F D Rw2 B Bw U2 Bw D' Lw2 Bw D' B Lw' Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw' B' Bw Fw2 Dw' Uw2 F2 U' L D F L Fw2 Rw2 B U Fw2 L F' Rw2 B2 R2 D' Fw2 L' Rw' R'
*5. *R' F2 Lw' R F2 R Bw2 Rw2 U' Lw' Bw' L' Rw' R' D' Uw' U2 Fw2 U2 Lw' B2 Fw Uw Fw' Dw' L Rw Dw2 Uw2 U Lw' Bw' Rw' B2 Lw B2 Uw2 R' Dw2 F' Lw' Rw' Uw B' Bw' Fw2 F' D F2 L D Dw2 Lw Dw L Lw' Uw2 U2 Rw' U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 2R2 2B2 U2 2R 2U2 2B2 2D 2U2 3R2 3F' F D 2B' D' L 2L 3R' R2 2B F' U R 3F' 3R 2D' 3U2 L' 2L' 2D 2L2 2D2 2L2 2F2 3R' 3F2 2F2 R2 2F' 2D2 2B L' 2L' 3R2 R' 2B 2U 2F2 3U' L 3R 2R2 D' 2R2 3F' 2U 2B2 2L' 2D2 2B U2 3F2 F' D2 2L2 D B' 2L' 2B' 3F'
*2. *2F2 2R2 D' 2D2 3U' 2F2 L 3R2 U' 3F F' 2L 3U' 2U2 U' F2 L 3R' D 2R2 3F' R' D2 3F' 2L2 3F' 2F' 2L' F D2 2U2 B' 2D 2B' U' L' 3R' 2D 3F2 2L2 2R' 2U2 3R2 2D R2 U 3R 3U 2U 2R' D U' 2B 3F D' 2D2 2F 2L' 2R' 2F 2L' 2B2 R 3U 3F 2U2 L' 2D 2B' F'
*3. *2U' L2 3F' 2F2 3R' 3F' D' 2L' 3R2 R' 2U2 U' 2R 2U B 2B2 2D2 2L2 2D' L2 3F' 2D 3U' 2R 2D' 2R2 D2 2B 2L B2 2D B L2 2L2 2R' 2B2 3U' B2 3U2 3R 2B 3F' D' 2U2 L 2L' 2R' R' 2U2 U2 L2 3R' B2 2F 3U U 2F2 R B 2B 2F 2D2 2B' 3F' F' 3U' 2B L B' 2B2
*4. *2U2 2B D' 3F2 3U 3R2 R2 D' U2 R' 3F 3R 2U2 B' 2D2 B' 2U' L' 2L 2U L' R2 2F' 2U2 U 2L B2 2L2 2R' 3F D 2R2 D 2B2 R2 2D 2R' 2F 3R2 2R' 2U F 2U2 2L 2U' 2B2 3F 3R R2 2U 2F2 F2 2D' 3F 2F2 2L' R 2U2 U F' U2 2F' U2 2L' 2D F' 2D' B2 2B2 2F
*5. *L2 2L2 D B 2L' 3F2 F2 2U' F' L' 3F2 3U 2B 2D 3R' 2R F' 3R' 3F R D2 F' L' 2D2 2L2 F2 D2 2F F' D 2L2 2B2 3F' 3U' F 2L2 B 2L R 3U 2F D 2L' 2R 3F' 3R2 F' 2L' 2B2 3F' U' 2B 3F' R' 2U2 U2 2B L D' U 2B 2D 3R 3F 2F' F' D2 2B' R2 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 2L2 3R2 3U' 2U' 3R' 2D2 3D L' R' 3B' F2 2D2 2B 2D' 3B 3D2 R' 3B2 U2 2F' R' 3U2 3B2 L2 R2 2F2 2D 2F' F2 D2 B 2U 3B2 3U2 U F' L 2D 3D' 2U' F2 2L' 2U F2 L' 3U' 3R2 2F2 U L 2R' 2B F2 D2 2B 3B2 2F F 2L' 3U 3R R 3U L2 2R2 R' 3D' B' U2 F 2D' 3B' 3F2 2D2 2U' 2F' D2 3D2 2F 3L2 2R' 3F2 L2 D2 3D' 3L 3R' 2R2 2U2 3R2 3F' F2 D' 2D 2R2 3F D2 3U2 R2
*2. *3U 2B' 3L 3R2 F L2 2L 2D2 3F' 2L2 R2 3U L' D 3R 2R 3B2 2R2 R2 2U' 3F' 2F2 F 2D2 3D 2F2 2D2 2B' 2R 3U2 L' D2 F2 D2 3R 3U2 2U' L 2L' 2D 3R' 2D 3D2 3U2 3R2 B2 2R R2 3B' L2 2B2 D 3L' D' 3U U' L' 3R2 2R 2U' 3F2 D 3D' 2U' 3L 3B2 2L 2R F 2U B' 2U2 3R' 2D' 3D U2 3R U2 2F2 2R' 3B R 2B 3F 3U L' 3L2 3B2 3L B2 2L R B2 2R2 3U 2B2 3U2 L2 2R' R
*3. *L2 3L R' B' F2 3U U' B 2F' L' 3L2 D 3U2 2R2 2D 2L 3R2 2F' D 3F' 2R2 2B2 3F2 F L' 2D' 2F L' 2L2 3U' L' F' L 2L2 3L 3D' 3U 2U2 L' 3R 3F' 2F' 2L2 B' L 2F' L' 3L' 3B' 2U 3F 2R' R 3U2 3L' 2R U 3B R2 2B' 3U' 2B' 3F' 2F2 2D 3U' 2B F' D2 L 2L 3L' 3R' 2R' 2B' 2D' 3D' U F2 3L 2R 3D' 3U 2R2 3F' L2 2R2 F 3R 2D2 3L' F' 3L2 D 2F2 F 2L' 3R2 D 2U2
*4. *L' 3L 3R' U' 2L2 R B 3U2 3F' 2L U' 3L U2 3F' 3D2 2R2 2D 3B2 L 3U 2R2 D 3D2 2U 2L 3D' 3U2 B2 3F 2D 3D' L B2 3B' D' 2L2 2R' F 3L' F2 L 3R 2R' D2 3B' F2 3R2 D2 3L' 2R2 R2 2U2 B' F' 3R2 2D2 L2 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R' U2 L' 2R 3U U 3L' 2R 3U 2L2 3B 3U2 2U 3L' 2D 3U' L2 3R2 R2 2U 2F2 2L 2B L2 2D' 3D2 U2 2L R2 3B' 3F' 3D2 U L 2D' 3U U2 3B D 2R2
*5. *3R 2F' 3D 3U B2 3L' D2 L' 3U' 2F2 L 3B2 3F' 3R2 2B 3B' F2 L' 2R' 3U2 2R 3D' B 3U 2F2 3R' 2U' 2R' 3D L 2D2 3B 2D L D' B F' L 3R2 3B' 2L' F' 2D2 3F 3D 2R2 R' 3D2 B' 3F' 2D2 U 3B' 3D 3F2 L' B 3R 2U' 2B2 3B' 2F2 F D L2 2L' 2D B' 2B' 3U 2B2 2U 3B2 2R' B 2D 3D L 2L 3D U F 2R' 3D F D2 3U F2 2D2 3U2 2U2 L 3D 3L' D' F' U 3F 2R' 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U' R
*2. *U' F' R' F' R2 U F2 U' F2 U'
*3. *R' U F2 U' R U' F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F2 D L B D2 U B2 F' U2 B F R L' F B' D' U' B' F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *U' L' U' L' B' F' L' U2 L' D' L' D B F2 R D L2 R' F D' Fw Uw'
*3. *B' L' B' R' D2 B2 L U' D2 B2 L U' D' L2 B R' B2 L' F D2 Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B Uw2 Rw' Fw F' D2 L2 B' Fw D2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 Rw2 F U R2 Uw U Rw' D2 F2 Rw2 U' R B Uw2 Fw' F' L Fw D U2 B2 Uw2 U' Rw'
*2. *U2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U B' D' U' B R' B' F U2 Fw' U2 R' D' B' R2 F2 Uw U2 F U' R Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F' L' R B D2 L2 B F2 R2 D2 L'
*3. *Rw R2 Uw' U' B2 D Uw' Fw2 U B2 L2 R' F2 L' R' Uw' R Uw Fw' F' U' F' U B' L2 B' F2 Uw F R' B' L2 D Uw U L' B Rw R' F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Rw R D' Lw' Rw2 B F' Uw' L2 F Lw R D2 U L2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 D2 U' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Lw' Bw2 Dw' Bw2 F2 L' Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 U2 Lw' Dw Lw2 Fw' F' D' Bw' Fw2 L' D Dw' Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw Fw' L Fw' U2 B Dw U' R B Uw
*2. *D' L Lw2 Rw' R B' Fw' U' L2 Lw2 Rw' F2 Dw Uw2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 B L' Dw' Rw' R B2 Fw' U L' Rw U' L' Lw' Rw' Bw Fw' Rw Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw' F2 U' Rw D R2 Fw' F2 Uw' Bw' Rw' Dw F2 Lw2 F' L2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 D' R' B' U2
*3. *Dw' B' L Rw D' Uw' Rw' R Fw Uw Fw2 D2 Dw2 Lw Fw F' D2 B' Dw' F Dw' Rw' Fw' Dw Bw F2 L Rw' B2 Rw2 Bw' D2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 F D' Rw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 Uw2 L' R2 Uw' Fw F2 R D R' B' Rw U2 Fw' Uw2 U B' Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F D2 2L' B L' 2B 2F' 2L 2D U2 B2 3R' B2 3F L' 3U 2B2 2F2 2L2 2B2 R2 2B' R2 2B' D' R U2 L2 3F2 2F' F2 2L U' B' 2D' 3U' R' 3U 2F' 2U 2R' B' 2B 3F L2 2L2 R' 2B F' 2D2 B 3F2 2R2 3U2 B 3R D' 2U2 R' D2 2U2 2F' F2 D 2D 3U' 2F2 F2 D' B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' 2D F 2L' 2F 2U2 B' 2F' 3R2 2R2 B 2B' 2L' 2R 2U2 U2 3B' D2 2L2 F' 2D 2R D 2B D' 2D' 2B 2F U 3F' 3U2 3B 3F F U' 2R F R' U 2B' 3B' 2D2 3D2 2U 2B2 2U' B 2B' F' 2D2 F' 3L' R 2D' L2 2B 2F2 2U2 L2 3R B' L2 3L 2U2 U L' 2D' 2B U' 3R2 R2 3D' 3U2 3F' 2F 3R2 3B' 3F2 2F F' 3L 2U' 3F' 2F 3D' 2B2 F' U 2B L2 3D' B 2F F' L R 3F D 2B 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 L' D B2 D' B' R' D' U' F' L' D' B' U' D2 F' U' L B F' L2 Fw Uw2
*2. *U' L2 D' L F L' D' F' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 L' U D' F U2 D2 B Rw' Uw
*3. *R2 L U R B2 R U B' D2 B L' U' D2 F B L F B2 U' Fw' Uw'
*4. *L' U' R' B' F' R B2 D2 B R2 F R2 B F D2 U' F2 D F B2 Rw Uw2
*5. *L2 U' B D2 B L D' R B' U2 L' F2 L B U R' U F B' L' F' Rw' Uw
*6. *D B R2 L2 F B2 L U2 R2 L B R F' R F2 B2 R' B F2 R2 B'
*7. *L F2 R2 F L' R2 U2 B2 R' L' D2 B F D' U R2 F' B' D B2 F' Rw2 Uw
*8. *U2 L2 U B2 L R' F' L' B L2 B R' B F' R2 B' F L D2 Rw' Uw'
*9. *R L2 B D R U2 F D' R2 D' R L' B' F' L D' U R F D F Rw2 Uw'
*10. *L' D F L2 F2 D' B' D' U R' L2 F' D2 F2 U F2 L F2 U' L' B' Rw2
*11. *D2 R2 B2 F' R2 B L' D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 D F' B D R2 U2 Fw
*12. *B2 D F' L' B2 L U' R2 D L B R B R2 D' U B2 F2 U F D' Rw Uw
*13. *D R F2 L D R' L2 F L' F U D F2 D' B' D U' L' F L2 F Rw Uw2
*14. *U' R2 D' R D F2 U' B D' B2 R2 F' U F' D F2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R Uw2
*15. *L2 U L2 R' F2 U2 D R' L U2 L B2 F L F B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B Rw
*16. *F2 D U B2 F2 D L' R D' L2 D2 R' F2 U' R B F2 L' F' R U' Rw Uw
*17. *R' U L R2 B2 L2 U2 F' B R' F2 U L2 U L' B2 F' D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*18. *F D U R F' U B D2 F' L' D F R U' D L F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*19. *D2 F B2 D F2 R2 B U' B R L U2 B2 D U R' U' L' F D2 Fw' Uw2
*20. *U D R' U D2 F2 U' D F B2 U' L F L2 B F U L R' F B Rw2 Uw'
*21. *D' F B' U' F2 L2 R U B' U' F' U2 L' F2 D' U' F2 R' U2 Fw Uw'
*22. *F' R L U2 R F2 U2 F' D' F' B2 R L2 U R L F B2 R F Rw2 Uw
*23. *L D U' R2 U2 R' D B U' F R2 F2 B2 L' F R' U' D B Rw Uw'
*24. *D R2 F2 U B' U D' L2 U' D' L2 F D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R Uw2
*25. *D2 B U' R F2 B R2 D' R' B' F2 R' B L' F2 U' L D2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*26. *U D R2 D R2 B L' F' D R U2 F2 B U' R2 D B F' R Fw' Uw
*27. *U' L' R B2 F D F L U' F L' B D U2 R' B' R2 B F' Rw2 Uw'
*28. *B2 F' R' F L2 R U' D' B' D' U' R L2 D2 L' U F' U2 F B2 Rw2 Uw2
*29. *D' L B' F' R' U B' L' U D' R' L' U D' R2 L2 U B' F R2 F Rw2 Uw'
*30. *L2 R2 U2 B' U2 L' F2 R B U F' D' U' F2 B R D' U2 L F Rw' Uw
*31. *L' B' U L2 D2 L B2 U F U2 R' B U' F2 U2 B' D2 F2 B' R' Fw Uw'
*32. *B' F2 L' U' L2 U' F' D2 U' F' R2 U F2 B' U' F U2 D R Fw' Uw
*33. *U' F2 B D B D2 L F U2 B' R2 L F' B U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 Rw
*34. *F D2 U2 R' F R' L' D2 L2 B F2 U' R2 D' R2 F D U' R' Fw Uw2
*35. *D' R' U' B2 F R2 B D' U' B' U' R' U' D F2 L2 U F' R2 D2 Fw' Uw
*36. *R2 U2 F2 R B' F2 R2 D R2 F L F' D2 R' L' F2 B D' L Fw' Uw
*37. *D' L' U R F B2 L B F' L2 F2 B R' B U2 L' D' L2 D F Uw
*38. *B' F R2 L F U R B2 D2 B' L2 D' R D2 F' B' D2 L F' L' Fw' Uw
*39. *L' B' D2 U R U' L' R U2 F2 U' R F' R2 L D2 R2 U F2 Rw' Uw'
*40. *F L2 F' D' U2 F' B2 R' F2 U B' D2 R' U D B' L2 D2 B' Rw Uw'
*41. *B' U' R D' L B R L B D2 U F B U B R' L D B Rw
*42. *L R2 F' L' B2 L' B D' F2 D' B L2 D B F' L B' D R U2 F Rw Uw
*43. *B F' R L' B2 D2 L D' L2 F' R F' U' L' D' F' D2 B2 U2 L' Fw' Uw2
*44. *D U' F2 L B' L' F' B' R2 F U' L2 R' F D2 R U F L' Fw' Uw
*45. *U' B' L' U' D' R D L2 B D U R' B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L B2 Rw2 Uw
*46. *B' L' B' U L' U2 F' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R' U L F' L' B' F2 L' Fw Uw2
*47. *B' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 F D B' F D L B' D2 B' D' L' B2 F2 D' U' Rw2
*48. *B2 D2 L' R2 B U2 B2 R2 F2 B' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 D U F' B2 L' Fw Uw'
*49. *R B2 F2 L D R2 L U' L' F L U2 L' D R' U2 F2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*50. *L' B2 U R2 U' D' L' R2 F' B' R' D2 L' F U F' R2 D' U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*51. *F2 R' F B D2 U' F2 R2 L U2 R' B2 R' U' F D R2 B' D' Fw Uw
*52. *U2 B' L' D R B U D R2 U2 R' L' B' D' L' D2 L2 R D2 U L Fw Uw2
*53. *B2 U D2 R2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D' R F2 U L2 B L D L D' Fw' Uw2
*54. *R' F' L' F2 U D2 R' B' D2 B U2 L' B' F' D2 U' R2 B U2 Fw' Uw'
*55. *D U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 F' B2 L2 B' U' R2 U B2 F D' U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*56. *D2 R' U D R' L F2 D L R2 U2 F2 D' L D2 R' B' L2 F2 B2 R' Uw'
*57. *D' R F' D U2 B2 D F2 D L2 U B R L' U' B U2 R2 U2 F Rw' Uw2
*58. *R2 F U R2 D2 B R' U2 L' D L2 U2 L U2 R B F D' R' L Fw' Uw
*59. *F' R F U2 L R' F2 D' B U' B D F2 L2 D2 B U' D2 F2 L' Fw' Uw
*60. *D F2 D R U' B F2 U B' F2 D F2 B R2 U R' L B2 D2 F2 Rw Uw2
*61. *L B2 R' B U F' D L' U2 L' D R B' F D' F' U B F2 D F' Rw' Uw'
*62. *L R' F2 B U R L2 U D R' U L' R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' Rw Uw'
*63. *F2 B D U R2 D' U2 R B' F' U2 D2 R' U B' L F2 R B' R Fw' Uw
*64. *B' D L2 B' L' D2 L U2 D F R D U' R' L' D2 U2 B F' D' Rw Uw
*65. *B D2 R' U2 D' L F' L2 U' F R D U' R' B2 D' R L' B' Rw Uw'
*66. *L U2 R' F' L2 R B2 L D B' F U F' D F U F U2 F2 B L' Fw Uw'
*67. *U L' B2 R U D2 B' R B' D F' B' L' B2 F2 R B U B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*68. *D' R' D' R' B2 F2 L D2 B2 U L B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F' U Rw2 Uw2
*69. *D2 L F R2 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 L R U' B F2 D2 R' F2 B' D L' Fw Uw'
*70. *L2 F2 L F R' L' D' U F B R2 B F2 D U2 B2 R U L' D' Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B' D2 B D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' F' D' B2 U2 R B D U2 F
*2. *B2 D F2 D' U' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' U L' R2 F L2 D2 F' L' D'
*3. *R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F D' R B2 F D L B U F2
*4. *B2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 U' L F D B' D F U2 B'
*5. *U2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L' F' U' R2 D' L2 B' F L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U2 F2 L U2 L' R' B2 L D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L B L' R2 D R2
*2. *F' D' F' U2 R2 B R L F' R2 D F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F'
*3. *R2 B R2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F' L2 D' R D' B2 L D U'
*4. *B D2 B2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F' L' R2 U F' D' U' F2 R D'
*5. *L B D F' R' U2 D2 R' D' R2 B2 D2 B U2 B' U2 D2 R2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U B R B D2 L R B2 R B F'
*2. *B L F R F' L D2 B' R L2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 U F2 B2 U2 F2
*3. *F U B' L D' F' L2 B R' F L2 U' F2 B2 D F2 U2 D' B2 R2 L2
*4. *F R' B L' F D B L2 B L B2 D2 R2 F2 U' D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2
*5. *R2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 U' F' L2 U L B L' R' F' D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L B2 L' R' U2 R F2 U2 F2 D R2 U L R U F U2 B' L' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 L U2 F D' L D' F' L2 D2 U L R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U F2 U' R' D F2 U F D' B2 L2 U' B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R2 U' R U R' U2
*3. *L2 D F2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 L B' D' F' D2 F' L2 R B' F2
*4. *R B U' L2 D2 L' D U2 B L R2 F R' Uw' Rw' F' L' Uw2 B' R Uw B2 Fw2 L B' F Rw2 R' D Uw F2 Rw' Uw Rw' Fw2 U' Rw B2 L' Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R F2 R F R U F U'
*3. *R' B2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 L B' L F' R' D' L B2 F' D U'
*4. *R B U Rw' D L2 Fw' R2 U2 Rw Uw L' Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw' F L2 Rw R' Fw' F' U' F' L2 Rw2 F R' Fw2 F2 L2 F' R D Fw' D2 Uw B L' Uw
*5. *Bw' R Uw2 U2 L Rw2 Uw2 B Uw' Fw Uw' B2 Fw Rw B2 Fw' Dw2 U' B Bw R F2 Uw2 R D Bw' Fw2 F R2 Uw Rw2 Uw' R2 B2 Fw2 F' Lw Rw2 R' Fw L Rw2 R' B Dw2 Lw2 F' D Fw2 Lw2 R2 Dw L' Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw2 F Lw2 R

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 U' R U2 F
*3. *F R2 B U2 B' R2 F L2 B2 F' D' B U2 R F2 D' R U B' U'
*4. *R D2 U2 L2 R2 D' L Rw2 R' D2 Fw' L' Rw' R2 F' L' Rw' Fw' D L Rw F2 Uw2 L R2 F' Rw2 Fw D2 Uw2 L2 Rw R2 F D2 Uw' U B' L2 Uw'
*5. *Fw2 F' U2 Lw U2 B' Uw' F D2 Uw L' F' D' F' L' B' Bw D2 Uw' Bw L' Rw' Uw2 B Lw2 Dw U' L U L Bw2 Dw' B D' Uw U' L2 R' F2 D2 Fw2 Lw' D B2 R' Fw L' Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' F2 Rw Fw2 D2 U2 Lw2 R Bw L
*6. *2B2 3F2 3R2 3F' 2F' U' 2F2 2U 3R' 3F 3R2 2U 2F' 3R D2 2U' R2 3U2 R' D 2D2 2R R2 B L2 2L2 3R R 3U' B' 3F2 2U2 3R2 B' 2B 2R 2D' 2R 3U2 3R 2B L' 3R' D2 2B' D 2D2 2R' 2B 2U' 3R 2D' U' B' 2B' 3F2 2L 3R2 D 2R F2 2R2 3F 2D2 3U 2B' R' 3F' 3U' L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' F' R2 U F R F2 R U
*3. *B' U2 B' F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 D R2 U L R F U' R' D B'
*4. *Rw' Uw' Rw2 D2 L2 D' U L F' Uw' U' Rw' D' Fw R2 D' Uw Rw R' U' Fw F' D R2 Uw' F' L' Rw R Uw' B2 Fw' L R' Fw F2 Rw2 Fw2 F' D
*5. *B D' B2 F D' Fw' D Dw Uw' U' Lw R Uw' Rw2 U2 B D' Fw Rw2 D2 R2 Dw2 R D Lw Dw' B2 D Bw2 Fw' Rw2 U' R' Uw B2 Uw B' L2 Fw' R Bw Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw Rw' Dw Fw U' F' Lw' Rw' B' Fw2 Uw' Rw U' Bw F2 Lw'
*6. *2R2 B' R2 2U L' 2U' U2 B 2B2 2F' F 2D U2 3F' 2F2 2R2 D 3U B2 3F 2L 2F' R 2F F2 U' B' 3F 2D 3U' 2L 2F2 2R' 3F F' 2U' 2F2 L' 2L 3R' 2R2 R' 2B2 2F' F 2D' L2 3U' 2L' R 2U2 2L' 3R 2R' F2 3U' L 2L B 3U' U2 B2 3F2 F' 2R' 3F' L' F' U 2B
*7. *3L2 3F F2 2D2 3D 2F' 3D 2U' 3R F2 R2 D' 2D2 U' F 3U2 U 2L 2R' R B2 3L 3D 3F 2D' 3B 2F 2U U2 B2 U' 3F' 2D2 3D 2U' 2B2 3U2 2F2 2L2 3F2 2U 3F' 3D2 2U' 2L2 2D2 3B' 3F F2 L 3D' 2L2 B2 2B' L 3R B 2B 2F2 R' F2 L 3D 3U 3L 3F' L 2D2 2U2 U L2 2L' 3R 3D2 B' 3R2 2R' 2U2 3F 3R2 2U L 2R2 U' 2F' 2U' 3R R 2B2 3D 3U' R 3F2 D' B2 3L' 3D 3U' 3R 3B

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR3- DL1+ UL1+ U5- R3- D5+ L0+ ALL5+ y2 U2- R3- D1- L5+ ALL3- DR UL 
*2. *UR6+ DR0+ DL3+ UL0+ U2- R2+ D2+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U6+ R6+ D5- L3- ALL6+ UR DL UL 
*3. *UR2+ DR0+ DL0+ UL5- U6+ R6+ D5+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R4+ D0+ L3+ ALL5+ UR DL UL 
*4. *UR2+ DR5- DL5+ UL1+ U6+ R5- D5+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U4- R1+ D4+ L1+ ALL2- 
*5. *UR6+ DR4- DL1- UL2- U1- R3+ D6+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R3- D5+ L2- ALL0+ UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L U' B L' U R' L r' b' u'
*2. *U' R' U R' B R' U' R l r u
*3. *U' B L U L R' U L' l' u'
*4. *U L U' L U' B L U l r' b' u'
*5. *R L' U B' U' R L R' l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -1)
*2. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(0, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0)
*4. *(3, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U R L B' U' R U' L B U' B'
*2. *B L U R' L' R B L' R U L
*3. *U B U R B' U' L' R' U L R'
*4. *L R B U' L' B L' R B R' B
*5. *R L B R U' R' L R U L' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*3. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R2 F U F' U R' F2 U'
*3. *D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' B2 R' B L' D2 R' D B2 F R' F'
*4. *Fw2 L' U2 L2 Rw U Fw F U2 L2 R2 U' R B Uw F2 L D2 R2 B' D L' B2 D2 Fw L Fw' F' L2 Rw U' F2 L B2 D F' Rw' D2 B' Fw
*5. *L' Lw2 Uw U2 L D2 Bw2 F Uw R2 B2 Bw2 Rw' Dw' U Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Dw' Bw' F' Lw2 Dw B' U R Dw U Rw2 D2 Dw Rw' Bw2 F D2 B2 L2 B' Fw Rw Bw2 F' Lw' Rw2 Bw' L' Rw U' Lw' Bw' F' Rw' B2 Lw R2 B' L' Lw2 B Fw
*OH. *F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 F' U R D' F2 L2 F U' R D2
*Clock. *UR3- DR6+ DL4+ UL6+ U4- R4+ D0+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U2- R3- D2- L2+ ALL1- UR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L' R U B' U' L' B' R r b
*Square-1. *(3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4)
*Skewb. *L R B L' R' U' R B' R' U R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L b f' l' r b L' R' F' R' B F' L' F' L' R
*2. *F' b r' R' B' f' l r' b L F R B F R B F'
*3. *l L B f r' b' l' f' B F L' B' R B' L' F' R B
*4. *r R B L' F f l b R' B L' B F' L' R B'
*5. *R F R r' b' r' f' L B L' B F' L B' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' R Bw B Uw' Lw L' Bw' L' R' Lw' Uw Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw Uw' Bw' u r b'
*2. *Lw U' Lw' L' Rw' R Lw B Uw' L' R' Rw' Lw' Bw Rw Uw' Rw Lw Rw l' r' b
*3. *Uw' L B Uw L Rw L Rw U' R Bw Uw Bw' Lw Bw Lw' Rw u l' r
*4. *Lw Bw U' Lw L' Bw U Rw Bw U' B' Uw Rw Lw Rw' Lw Uw Bw' Uw Bw Rw' l r' b
*5. *U' Bw L Rw R Lw' U' Rw' R B' Uw Rw' Bw' Uw Bw Uw' Rw' Lw Bw u' r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R D L U R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L D2 L U2 R3 D L D R U L2 D R U2 L2 D2 R U R D R D L3 U2 R3 D2 L2 U3 R2 D2 L D L U3 R2 D
*2. *R2 D2 L2 U R U R D L D L U2 R2 D R U L2 D R2 D L3 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 D R U2 L D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U3 R2 D3 R U3 L3 D
*3. *D R2 D L U R D L2 U R U L D R D R U R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R3 D L D R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 R U L3 D R U3
*4. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U L2 D R2 U R D L2 U R2 D L3 U R D R2 D L U2 R D2 L2 U2 R2 D L3 D R U3 R D L2 D R U2 R2
*5. *R2 D L2 U R2 D2 L U2 R D2 L U L U R2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U L U L D2 R U3 L D3 R2 U2 R D2 L U2 R D2 L2 U2 R2 D L3 U R3 U L3 D R3 D2 L2 U3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 D F2 B' R2 U' F' R F' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' F2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 U B' R B' U2 F' U' L2 R U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R' F' L' F L' D' F' D U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U L' B2 D2 R2 B' U L F U2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R2 D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D L2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D F2 R F2 R U' B' L2 R2 U2 R F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R' B F2 U' F U2 F' U2 R F
*2. *B' D2 L2 D2 F R2 F R2 B' U2 B2 L' U' L2 R' F D2 R B2 L' F
*3. *U' D L' U' F L' F' L2 U' R' F2 D R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D
*4. *D F L F B2 R' L' D' R' U F2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U B2
*5. *U2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L F2 R U2 L' U R' F' L2 R B2 U L' F'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR LB UL LB RF UF UR UL UF UB UL UF LB UB UL UF RF UR RB UR LF UF UL UF UR UB UR RF RB UB UL LF DB LB DF RF UR LF UL UB RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ RB+2 DB RB+ DL+ LB+2 DF DL LB+2 DF+
*2. *UL UF UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UL LB UL UF UR LB UB LB RF UF UR UL UB UL RB LF UF UL UB RB UR UB UR UL UF UL UF DB RB DB DR RF RB UB UL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB UR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UL+ UB RB+2 DB+ RB+ DB+2
*3. *UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UL UB LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UB LB UB UL LB UL RB LF UF UL LF UF UL UB UR LB RB UB RB DB DL LB DB DF LF DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL UB+2 UL UB-2 DR+2 DF LF+ DR+ DL+2 LF- RF-2 DB-
*4. *UF UL UB UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UB UL LB UB UR UF UL UB LB RF UF UR UF UR UL UF LB UB RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UB UR UB UL LF UL DL LF DR RB UB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UF+ RF UF+2 DB+ DL LF+2 DB+2 DR+2 DF+ LF UL UB+2 DR-
*5. *UF UL UF UR UF UL UF UL UB UL UF UB UL UF LB UL RF UF RF UF UR UB LB RF UR UB UL LB RB UR UB UL LF UF UR UB UL RB LF UL UF UR RB DL DF LF UF DL DR DB DF LF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF LB+ DB LB+2 UB+2 UL+2 DR- RB+ DF DR RB+2


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 21, 2020)

can i participate


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> can i participate


I've sent you a PM with your account information.


----------



## Gan Air SM (Apr 21, 2020)

2x2
1: 4.24
2: 6.78
3: 6.05
4: 5.72
5: 5.76


----------



## Rhynos (Apr 22, 2020)

2x2 - 6.37 ao5
1. 6.21
2. (8.99)
3. 6.36
4. 6.55
5. (5.79)

3x3 - 21.20 ao5
1. (18.94)
2. 20.30
3. 22.60
4. 20.71
5. (23.02)

Kilominx- 45.58 ao5
1. (1:02.15)
2. 42.39
3. (42.25)
4. 42.62
5. 51.72

I hope I'm not too late (Aussie Time Zones)


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 22, 2020)

woaj @PingPongCuber


----------



## ProStar (Apr 23, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> View attachment 11884
> woaj @PingPongCuber



godlike skills, Graham should watch out


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 23, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> View attachment 11884
> woaj @PingPongCuber



Lol, I worked that out with @Mike Hughey 

The actual result was 6/8, it was just a typo


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2020)

Results for week 17: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, cuberkid10, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(137)
1.  1.22 Legomanz
2.  1.35 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.48 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.53 JackPfeifer
5.  1.68 NathanaelCubes
6.  1.69 TommyC
7.  1.82 ExultantCarn
8.  1.83 OriginalUsername
9.  1.85 JoXCuber
10.  1.93 Michał Krasowski
11.  1.98 thecubingwizard
12.  2.09 Luke Garrett
13.  2.10 thembldlord
14.  2.12 Rubadcar
14.  2.12 TipsterTrickster 
16.  2.13 JakubDrobny
17.  2.29 BrianJ
17.  2.29 riz3ndrr 
19.  2.31 parkertrager
20.  2.57 [email protected]
21.  2.58 2017LAMB06
22.  2.59 tJardigradHe
23.  2.67 PratikKhannaSkewb
24.  2.68 G2013
25.  2.71 Kylegadj
26.  2.83 Torch
27.  2.87 Logan
28.  2.88 jason3141
29.  2.93 DGCubes
30.  2.94 BigBoyMicah
31.  2.97 ichcubegern
31.  2.97 remopihel
33.  2.99 cuberkid10
34.  3.03 BradenTheMagician
35.  3.04 V.Kochergin
36.  3.06 mihnea3000
37.  3.09 Marcus Siu
38.  3.13 Antto Pitkänen
39.  3.14 smackbadatskewb
40.  3.17 Trig0n
41.  3.20 Rafaello
42.  3.22 wuque man 
42.  3.22 Sean Hartman
44.  3.25 Dream Cubing
45.  3.29 BraydenTheCuber
45.  3.29 nikodem.rudy
47.  3.34 MCuber
48.  3.35 trav1
49.  3.36 Heewon Seo
50.  3.37 YouCubing
51.  3.39 dycocubix
52.  3.41 FaLoL
53.  3.42 midnightcuberx
54.  3.49 Zeke Mackay
55.  3.52 icubeslow434
56.  3.55 Fred Lang
57.  3.59 João Vinicius
58.  3.60 TheNoobCuber
58.  3.60 Sub1Hour
60.  3.61 NewoMinx
61.  3.66 jvier
61.  3.66 Coinman_
63.  3.69 u Cube
64.  3.73 Aleksandar Dukleski
65.  3.77 ngmh
66.  3.84 VJW
67.  3.97 Triangles_are_cubers
68.  3.98 Ian Pang
68.  3.98 [email protected]
70.  3.99 Abhi
70.  3.99 [email protected]
72.  4.00 Aadil- ali
73.  4.04 NevEr_QeyX
74.  4.06 brad711
75.  4.07 trangium
76.  4.09 SebastianCarrillo
77.  4.13 Liam Wadek
78.  4.16 yudo.r
79.  4.17 begiuli65
80.  4.18 Jonah Jarvis
81.  4.19 Raymos Castillo
82.  4.21 Kit Clement
83.  4.29 dollarstorecubes
84.  4.34 wearephamily1719
84.  4.34 revaldoah
86.  4.40 ProStar
87.  4.42 MattP98
88.  4.44 VIBE_ZT
89.  4.52 Koen van Aller
90.  4.54 drpfisherman
91.  4.58 Sir E Brum
92.  4.60 Pratyush Manas
93.  4.61 Schmizee
94.  4.64 bhoffman492
95.  4.72 lumes2121
96.  4.82 John Benwell
97.  4.86 DonovanTheCool
98.  4.92 Rollercoasterben 
99.  4.93 toinou06cubing
100.  4.96 abunickabhi
101.  5.13 d2polld
102.  5.21 epride17
103.  5.27 Keenan Johnson
103.  5.27 skewbercuber
105.  5.37 fun at the joy
106.  5.38 [email protected]
107.  5.41 xyzzy
108.  5.52 GTGil
109.  5.71 ok cuber
110.  5.84 Gan Air SM
111.  6.18 filmip
112.  6.28 FLS99
113.  6.30 nevinscph
114.  6.37 Rhynos
115.  6.41 Lewis
116.  6.43 Ayce
117.  6.50 Ernest Fowler
118.  6.56 spacecoastcuber
119.  6.69 Pseudonym
120.  7.25 Hunter Eric Deardurff
121.  7.30 PingPongCuber
122.  7.33 HKspeed.com
123.  7.49 Nayano
124.  7.72 Dutgif32
125.  7.79 One Wheel
126.  7.94 linus.sch
127.  8.22 Jonasrox09
128.  8.76 MarixPix
129.  8.93 freshcuber.de
130.  10.71 sporteisvogel
131.  10.85 [email protected]
132.  11.60 Jacck
133.  14.07 thomas.sch
134.  14.59 Kaneki Uchiha
135.  14.73 MatsBergsten
136.  19.88 Vim
137.  DNF MJS Cubing


*3x3x3*(162)
1.  6.43 Luke Garrett
2.  6.76 thembldlord
3.  6.80 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  7.52 OriginalUsername
5.  7.59 JackPfeifer
6.  7.70 smackbadatskewb
7.  7.74 Heewon Seo
8.  7.75 FastCubeMaster
9.  7.76 Khairur Rachim
10.  8.12 Sean Hartman
11.  8.16 thecubingwizard
12.  8.21 Michał Krasowski
13.  8.29 jason3141
14.  8.31 tJardigradHe
15.  8.34 cuberkid10
16.  8.41 PratikKhannaSkewb
17.  8.44 parkertrager
18.  8.47 wuque man 
19.  8.78 dollarstorecubes
20.  8.81 AidanNoogie
21.  8.86 turtwig
22.  9.07 Dream Cubing
23.  9.11 2017LAMB06
24.  9.12 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  9.19 Jonah Jarvis
26.  9.32 Legomanz
27.  9.36 riz3ndrr 
28.  9.39 Kylegadj
29.  9.45 ichcubegern
30.  9.59 Rubadcar
31.  9.62 NewoMinx
32.  9.67 TommyC
33.  9.68 Torch
33.  9.68 mihnea3000
35.  9.73 G2013
36.  9.76 FaLoL
37.  9.77 jvier
38.  9.78 Logan
39.  9.79 BradenTheMagician
40.  9.81 TipsterTrickster 
41.  9.83 DGCubes
42.  9.88 YouCubing
43.  9.93 VJW
44.  9.94 jihu1011
45.  9.99 vedroboev
46.  10.01 Micah Morrison
46.  10.01 Marcus Siu
48.  10.04 JoXCuber
49.  10.05 JakubDrobny
50.  10.07 BigBoyMicah
51.  10.17 ExultantCarn
52.  10.31 Samuel Kevin
53.  10.37 NathanaelCubes
54.  10.42 trav1
55.  10.54 mrsniffles01
56.  10.63 Keenan Johnson
57.  10.68 Fred Lang
58.  10.74 remopihel
59.  10.87 Rafaello
60.  11.03 Zeke Mackay
61.  11.09 midnightcuberx
61.  11.09 NevEr_QeyX
63.  11.15 xyzzy
64.  11.39 GTGil
65.  11.41 abunickabhi
66.  11.42 MCuber
66.  11.42 fun at the joy
68.  11.46 Ian Pang
69.  11.61 yudo.r
70.  11.83 DonovanTheCool
71.  11.86 nikodem.rudy
72.  12.10 u Cube
73.  12.15 Kit Clement
74.  12.18 TheNoobCuber
75.  12.25 20luky3
76.  12.26 Abhi
77.  12.30 lumes2121
78.  12.34 João Vinicius
79.  12.38 Sub1Hour
79.  12.38 Cubing5life
81.  12.40 pjk
82.  12.47 TrueONCE
83.  12.54 d2polld
84.  12.68 danvie
85.  12.69 begiuli65
86.  12.74 Koen van Aller
87.  12.85 MattP98
88.  12.96 abhijat
89.  12.99 GarethBert11
90.  13.05 Antto Pitkänen
91.  13.23 bhoffman492
92.  13.29 trangium
93.  13.39 MartinN13
94.  13.42 Liam Wadek
95.  13.50 brad711
96.  13.51 SebastianCarrillo
97.  13.68 drpfisherman
97.  13.68 Jmuncuber 
99.  13.92 Sir E Brum
100.  14.23 ngmh
101.  14.45 Rollercoasterben 
102.  14.49 Aadil- ali
103.  14.71 Lvl9001Wizard
104.  14.74 nevinscph
105.  14.77 BraydenTheCuber
106.  14.88 revaldoah
107.  14.97 Raymos Castillo
108.  14.98 Ernest Fowler
109.  15.24 PingPongCuber
110.  15.41 epride17
111.  15.56 [email protected]
112.  15.65 pizzacrust
113.  15.80 Nayano
114.  16.02 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
115.  16.09 mhcubergamer
116.  16.24 Hunter Eric Deardurff
117.  16.39 toinou06cubing
118.  16.60 FLS99
119.  16.71 MarixPix
120.  16.77 VIBE_ZT
121.  17.00 tavery343
122.  17.14 [email protected]
123.  17.46 Schmizee
124.  17.97 John Benwell
125.  18.29 Petri Krzywacki
126.  18.44 Triangles_are_cubers
127.  18.66 HKspeed.com
128.  18.72 wearephamily1719
129.  18.76 OriEy
130.  18.82 ok cuber
131.  19.04 ProStar
132.  19.42 Dutgif32
133.  19.62 Ayce
134.  19.64 UnknownCanvas
135.  19.83 Pratyush Manas
136.  20.09 [email protected]
137.  20.29 MarkA64
138.  21.17 sascholeks
139.  21.20 Rhynos
140.  21.49 MJS Cubing
141.  21.96 filmip
142.  23.37 znay
143.  24.09 Silky
144.  24.20 Lewis
145.  24.62 sporteisvogel
146.  25.17 MEF227
147.  25.48 One Wheel
148.  25.94 Ked Ki
149.  26.30 EngineeringBrian
150.  26.48 CreationUniverse
150.  26.48 freshcuber.de
152.  26.60 linus.sch
153.  27.47 KovyTheCuber
154.  27.77 Pseudonym
155.  28.90 Jacck
156.  29.16 Jonasrox09
157.  33.76 spacecoastcuber
158.  35.06 [email protected]
159.  37.01 MatsBergsten
160.  40.32 Kaneki Uchiha
161.  43.26 thomas.sch
162.  52.44 Vim


*4x4x4*(102)
1.  28.80 cuberkid10
2.  31.64 Khairur Rachim
3.  31.88 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  32.73 tJardigradHe
5.  32.91 OriginalUsername
6.  33.61 NewoMinx
7.  33.68 JackPfeifer
8.  34.08 Heewon Seo
9.  34.47 Sean Hartman
10.  34.72 Dream Cubing
11.  36.41 Rubadcar
12.  36.78 FaLoL
13.  36.90 ichcubegern
14.  37.01 wuque man 
15.  38.47 Legomanz
16.  38.66 Luke Garrett
17.  38.73 BigBoyMicah
18.  39.07 Torch
19.  39.46 jason3141
20.  39.59 JoXCuber
21.  40.16 Coinman_
22.  40.20 TipsterTrickster 
23.  40.98 Zeke Mackay
24.  41.02 BrianJ
25.  41.22 MCuber
26.  41.78 fun at the joy
27.  41.85 DGCubes
28.  42.22 Logan
29.  42.94 YouCubing
30.  43.34 remopihel
31.  43.50 Jonah Jarvis
32.  44.13 nikodem.rudy
33.  44.49 dollarstorecubes
34.  44.56 BradenTheMagician
35.  44.93 nevinscph
36.  45.92 Liam Wadek
37.  46.00 20luky3
38.  46.03 VJW
39.  46.35 Sub1Hour
40.  46.58 TheNoobCuber
41.  46.60 abunickabhi
42.  47.06 NevEr_QeyX
43.  47.33 MattP98
44.  48.04 Keenan Johnson
45.  48.29 xyzzy
46.  48.79 NathanaelCubes
47.  48.95 epride17
48.  49.62 trav1
49.  50.16 GTGil
50.  50.17 begiuli65
51.  50.96 jvier
51.  50.96 Cubing5life
53.  51.20 Kit Clement
54.  51.24 John Benwell
55.  51.75 Koen van Aller
56.  52.25 SebastianCarrillo
57.  53.49 Rollercoasterben 
58.  56.07 revaldoah
59.  56.55 brad711
60.  56.59 yudo.r
61.  57.25 PingPongCuber
62.  57.41 Rafaello
63.  59.58 lumes2121
64.  59.83 MarixPix
65.  1:00.92 OriEy
66.  1:00.96 d2polld
67.  1:01.00 Abhi
68.  1:01.33 M O
69.  1:01.39 bhoffman492
70.  1:01.54 pizzacrust
71.  1:01.96 Nayano
72.  1:02.17 u Cube
73.  1:02.48 tavery343
74.  1:04.18 FLS99
75.  1:04.54 drpfisherman
76.  1:05.92 Hunter Eric Deardurff
77.  1:07.41 Ian Pang
78.  1:08.02 One Wheel
79.  1:08.92 Triangles_are_cubers
80.  1:10.43 toinou06cubing
81.  1:10.70 [email protected]
82.  1:11.36 [email protected]
83.  1:16.21 trangium
84.  1:17.90 Sir E Brum
85.  1:19.14 filmip
86.  1:19.79 Petri Krzywacki
87.  1:21.76 ok cuber
88.  1:25.19 Pseudonym
89.  1:25.59 wearephamily1719
90.  1:31.51 HKspeed.com
91.  1:37.00 Schmizee
92.  1:37.62 linus.sch
93.  1:47.20 sporteisvogel
94.  1:47.60 [email protected]
95.  1:51.65 freshcuber.de
96.  1:52.82 MJS Cubing
97.  1:56.23 thomas.sch
98.  1:58.46 Jacck
99.  2:05.86 KovyTheCuber
100.  2:09.25 MatsBergsten
101.  3:08.97 [email protected]
102.  3:17.25 Ayce


*5x5x5*(74)
1.  58.28 cuberkid10
2.  58.37 Dream Cubing
3.  59.53 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  59.69 Sean Hartman
5.  1:01.32 tJardigradHe
6.  1:04.77 Heewon Seo
7.  1:05.44 mrsniffles01
8.  1:05.55 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:06.81 NewoMinx
10.  1:06.90 JoXCuber
11.  1:07.21 ichcubegern
12.  1:08.59 FaLoL
13.  1:11.97 riz3ndrr 
14.  1:12.59 TipsterTrickster 
15.  1:13.41 Luke Garrett
16.  1:13.98 wuque man 
17.  1:15.27 jason3141
18.  1:17.15 Jonah Jarvis
19.  1:17.82 MCuber
20.  1:17.90 DGCubes
21.  1:18.26 fun at the joy
22.  1:18.41 Legomanz
23.  1:18.44 Sub1Hour
24.  1:19.48 dollarstorecubes
25.  1:20.12 abunickabhi
26.  1:21.20 João Vinicius
27.  1:22.36 xyzzy
28.  1:24.16 YouCubing
29.  1:24.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  1:26.41 VJW
31.  1:27.23 begiuli65
32.  1:27.35 trav1
33.  1:29.93 nevinscph
34.  1:30.62 yudo.r
35.  1:31.02 MattP98
36.  1:31.10 BradenTheMagician
37.  1:31.81 20luky3
38.  1:35.29 Liam Wadek
39.  1:36.93 Logan
40.  1:37.04 epride17
41.  1:38.29 SebastianCarrillo
42.  1:40.00 Keenan Johnson
43.  1:43.73 2017LAMB06
44.  1:44.38 Raymos Castillo
45.  1:44.78 Rollercoasterben 
46.  1:44.97 jvier
46.  1:44.97 Hunter Eric Deardurff
48.  1:45.78 MarixPix
49.  1:52.52 bhoffman492
50.  1:56.20 PingPongCuber
51.  1:57.82 brad711
52.  2:10.51 d2polld
53.  2:11.12 One Wheel
54.  2:14.18 FLS99
55.  2:20.92 nms777
56.  2:21.25 filmip
57.  2:24.40 BigBoyMicah
58.  2:25.38 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  2:26.13 revaldoah
60.  2:33.68 Petri Krzywacki
61.  2:36.49 Rafaello
62.  2:36.63 linus.sch
63.  2:42.08 Sir E Brum
64.  2:45.48 ok cuber
65.  2:48.77 [email protected]
66.  3:05.26 sporteisvogel
67.  3:05.40 [email protected]
68.  3:09.83 Jacck
69.  3:16.54 thomas.sch
70.  3:28.13 freshcuber.de
71.  3:38.05 Pratyush Manas
72.  3:41.97 wearephamily1719
73.  4:11.72 MatsBergsten
74.  DNF MJS Cubing


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:44.89 cuberkid10
2.  1:49.89 ichcubegern
3.  1:52.58 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:05.50 NewoMinx
5.  2:07.58 FaLoL
6.  2:12.23 OriginalUsername
7.  2:20.08 jason3141
8.  2:23.88 [email protected]
9.  2:28.14 xyzzy
10.  2:30.21 nevinscph
11.  2:31.55 YouCubing
12.  2:37.26 Liam Wadek
13.  2:37.42 DGCubes
14.  2:41.96 fun at the joy
15.  3:01.98 NevEr_QeyX
16.  3:02.63 VJW
17.  3:04.73 Keenan Johnson
18.  3:11.62 Logan
19.  3:15.75 Hunter Eric Deardurff
20.  3:17.92 epride17
21.  3:33.65 brad711
22.  3:50.12 One Wheel
23.  4:25.72 filmip
24.  4:25.87 FLS99
25.  5:03.14 linus.sch
26.  5:43.98 [email protected]
27.  5:51.03 Rafaello
28.  6:25.09 thomas.sch
29.  6:55.11 sporteisvogel
30.  7:24.12 freshcuber.de
31.  DNF PingPongCuber


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:46.04 Sean Hartman
2.  2:59.19 ichcubegern
3.  2:59.22 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  3:05.63 FaLoL
5.  3:09.93 NewoMinx
6.  3:11.25 YouCubing
7.  3:15.33 OriginalUsername
8.  3:19.64 Torch
9.  3:22.76 nevinscph
10.  3:28.60 Keroma12
11.  3:34.56 jason3141
12.  3:41.25 xyzzy
13.  3:52.61 parkertrager
14.  3:56.38 Hunter Eric Deardurff
15.  4:03.66 DGCubes
16.  4:12.28 nikodem.rudy
17.  4:18.57 fun at the joy
18.  4:23.33 Logan
19.  4:55.95 epride17
20.  4:59.78 Liam Wadek
21.  5:40.13 One Wheel
22.  6:05.51 brad711
23.  6:16.19 FLS99
24.  7:27.77 filmip
25.  8:14.64 linus.sch
26.  8:36.28 [email protected]
27.  9:16.91 thomas.sch
28.  9:44.22 Rafaello
29.  10:12.90 sporteisvogel
30.  11:04.52 freshcuber.de


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  3.75 Khairur Rachim
2.  4.31 Legomanz
3.  5.75 TommyC


Spoiler



4.  6.25 Sean Hartman
5.  6.36 JoXCuber
6.  6.74 NathanaelCubes
7.  6.90 [email protected]
8.  7.02 Aadil- ali
9.  8.23 TipsterTrickster 
10.  8.25 Sub1Hour
11.  8.34 ichcubegern
12.  9.11 OriginalUsername
13.  9.32 ExultantCarn
14.  9.64 taco_schell
15.  9.87 G2013
16.  12.43 V.Kochergin
17.  12.77 u Cube
18.  14.34 ProStar
19.  14.46 smackbadatskewb
20.  15.14 YouCubing
21.  18.94 abunickabhi
22.  20.24 MattP98
23.  20.80 Luke Garrett
24.  21.06 fun at the joy
25.  22.89 dollarstorecubes
26.  23.97 Trig0n
27.  24.45 Keenan Johnson
28.  26.47 MatsBergsten
29.  26.91 nevinscph
30.  27.87 cuberkid10
31.  28.42 Rafaello
32.  29.29 FLS99
33.  34.33 Sir E Brum
34.  35.48 ngmh
35.  36.08 Antto Pitkänen
36.  36.14 FaLoL
37.  36.37 ok cuber
38.  39.11 Pseudonym
39.  40.61 BraydenTheCuber
40.  43.89 Jacck
41.  44.40 DonovanTheCool
42.  58.68 filmip
43.  59.03 NevEr_QeyX
44.  1:06.89 Koen van Aller
45.  1:13.13 toinou06cubing
46.  1:15.81 MarixPix
47.  1:19.86 freshcuber.de
48.  1:36.83 Pratyush Manas
49.  DNF Ayce
49.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(39)
1.  16.43 TommyC
2.  19.85 sigalig
3.  22.27 elliottk_


Spoiler



4.  22.94 G2013
5.  28.00 thembldlord
6.  31.50 NathanaelCubes
7.  31.55 abunickabhi
8.  41.47 Sean Hartman
9.  45.38 VJW
10.  46.76 YouCubing
11.  52.60 Keroma12
12.  52.95 revaldoah
13.  55.77 Keenan Johnson
14.  1:07.44 JoXCuber
15.  1:08.88 nevinscph
16.  1:10.97 fun at the joy
17.  1:11.54 FLS99
18.  1:14.87 Logan
19.  1:19.62 MatsBergsten
20.  1:26.32 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:26.43 MattP98
22.  1:28.52 brad711
23.  1:39.82 Khairur Rachim
24.  1:46.11 ichcubegern
25.  2:12.79 MartinN13
26.  2:25.98 Rafaello
27.  2:30.20 Sir E Brum
28.  2:41.96 PingPongCuber
29.  2:59.89 filmip
30.  3:01.68 DonovanTheCool
31.  3:09.75 Jacck
32.  3:26.28 RyuKagamine
33.  5:26.96 MarixPix
34.  8:45.88 freshcuber.de
35.  DNF lumes2121
35.  DNF toinou06cubing
35.  DNF Ayce
35.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
35.  DNF FaLoL


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  5:27.99 Logan
2.  5:30.40 nevinscph
3.  6:32.55 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  7:16.81 Sean Hartman
5.  8:24.74 FLS99
6.  8:37.58 Jacck
7.  19:35.31 Sir E Brum
8.  DNF fun at the joy
8.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  10:12.05 nevinscph
2.  14:31.17 Logan
3.  14:54.65 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF fun at the joy


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  11/12 46:09 Logan
2.  10/11 19:36 Keroma12
3.  7/7 29:47 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  10/13 60:00 brad711
5.  5/5 12:33 nevinscph
6.  4/4 12:33 revaldoah
7.  6/8 45:50 PingPongCuber
8.  3/3 13:31 Rafaello
9.  3/4 12:12 FLS99
10.  6/10 54:20 fun at the joy
11.  1/2 14:05 lumes2121
11.  1/3 21:43 filmip
11.  1/2 10:38 Sir E Brum


*3x3x3 one-handed*(101)
1.  11.50 Khairur Rachim
2.  11.94 riz3ndrr 
3.  12.18 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.95 tJardigradHe
5.  13.40 OriginalUsername
6.  14.05 ichcubegern
7.  14.35 smackbadatskewb
8.  14.42 JackPfeifer
9.  14.68 Sean Hartman
10.  14.96 NathanaelCubes
11.  15.14 Legomanz
12.  15.26 wuque man 
13.  15.51 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  15.54 parkertrager
15.  16.20 Marcus Siu
16.  16.24 BigBoyMicah
17.  16.34 turtwig
18.  16.47 BrianJ
19.  16.55 Heewon Seo
20.  16.57 Samuel Kevin
21.  16.64 Michał Krasowski
22.  16.66 Kylegadj
23.  16.76 cuberkid10
24.  16.81 NewoMinx
25.  16.89 thecubingwizard
26.  17.04 abunickabhi
27.  17.17 jvier
28.  17.40 NevEr_QeyX
29.  17.45 jason3141
30.  18.24 dollarstorecubes
31.  18.48 Rubadcar
32.  18.85 mihnea3000
33.  18.95 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  19.17 BradenTheMagician
35.  19.33 TheNoobCuber
36.  19.39 midnightcuberx
37.  19.41 Logan
38.  19.46 Torch
39.  20.47 dycocubix
40.  20.61 MCuber
41.  20.95 JoXCuber
42.  21.03 begiuli65
43.  21.09 FaLoL
44.  21.10 nikodem.rudy
45.  21.55 Liam Wadek
46.  21.70 MartinN13
47.  22.27 YouCubing
48.  22.46 DGCubes
49.  22.59 fun at the joy
50.  22.79 VJW
51.  23.17 DonovanTheCool
52.  23.23 xyzzy
53.  23.26 remopihel
54.  23.95 ngmh
55.  24.37 Kit Clement
56.  24.93 Sub1Hour
57.  25.38 bhoffman492
58.  25.44 [email protected]
59.  25.74 d2polld
60.  26.19 Jonah Jarvis
61.  26.48 brad711
62.  27.51 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  27.62 MattP98
64.  27.75 revaldoah
65.  28.12 trangium
66.  28.35 SebastianCarrillo
67.  28.48 yudo.r
68.  29.09 Rafaello
69.  29.42 GarethBert11
70.  29.61 epride17
71.  29.69 pizzacrust
72.  29.80 nevinscph
73.  29.87 Koen van Aller
74.  30.36 lumes2121
75.  30.97 FLS99
76.  31.65 PingPongCuber
77.  32.39 MarixPix
78.  32.67 Rollercoasterben 
79.  34.74 Petri Krzywacki
80.  35.60 wearephamily1719
81.  36.13 Sir E Brum
82.  37.52 Schmizee
83.  38.02 freshcuber.de
84.  38.96 [email protected]
85.  39.17 toinou06cubing
86.  41.67 Ian Pang
87.  42.50 Cubing5life
88.  44.46 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
89.  46.67 linus.sch
90.  46.73 One Wheel
91.  48.35 Pratyush Manas
92.  48.90 Silky
93.  49.37 filmip
94.  49.90 [email protected]
95.  56.26 Jacck
96.  56.69 HKspeed.com
97.  57.42 Hunter Eric Deardurff
98.  60.00 sporteisvogel
99.  1:00.83 ok cuber
100.  1:13.43 thomas.sch
101.  DNF tavery343


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  27.63 tJardigradHe
2.  34.34 OriginalUsername
3.  36.42 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:15.52 ichcubegern
5.  1:37.42 fun at the joy
6.  3:12.69 Rafaello


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  34.76 fun at the joy
2.  41.93 Torch
3.  42.95 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  48.51 jason3141
5.  51.87 JoXCuber
6.  1:03.66 cuberkid10
7.  1:07.46 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:14.41 Ian Pang
9.  1:25.84 Rafaello
10.  1:32.90 FLS99
11.  1:43.46 MatsBergsten
12.  2:20.33 Pratyush Manas
13.  2:30.92 linus.sch
14.  2:36.08 Pseudonym
15.  3:16.57 thomas.sch
16.  3:40.14 freshcuber.de
17.  5:14.73 ok cuber
18.  DNF TommyC


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)
1.  22.33 (23, 22, 22) Sebastien
2.  23.33 (23, 25, 22) thecubingwizard
3.  24.00 (22, 26, 24) RoyTamir


Spoiler



4.  25.67 (25, 25, 27) G2013
5.  28.33 (26, 29, 30) SpeedCubeReview
6.  29.00 (27, 33, 27) trangium
7.  30.00 (30, 31, 29) fun at the joy
8.  32.00 (35, 29, 32) João Vinicius
9.  35.33 (34, 36, 36) Jacck
10.  36.00 (35, 35, 38) tJardigradHe
11.  36.33 (37, 34, 38) FLS99
12.  37.00 (39, 38, 34) filmip
13.  41.67 (35, 52, 38) Rafaello
14.  DNF (24, DNF, DNS) Trig0n
14.  DNF (29, 33, DNS) Torch
14.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) craccho
14.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
14.  DNF (DNF, 57, 56) thomas.sch
14.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) toinou06cubing


*2-3-4 Relay*(65)
1.  43.66 thecubingwizard
2.  43.95 cuberkid10
3.  48.17 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  48.24 Luke Garrett
5.  49.38 wuque man 
6.  49.42 tJardigradHe
7.  49.55 OriginalUsername
8.  50.28 Khairur Rachim
9.  50.54 ichcubegern
10.  51.33 Sean Hartman
11.  52.16 Legomanz
12.  52.51 V.Kochergin
13.  53.13 Jonah Jarvis
14.  54.09 DGCubes
15.  55.56 FaLoL
16.  55.77 MCuber
17.  56.15 Liam Wadek
18.  56.32 Heewon Seo
19.  58.06 BradenTheMagician
20.  58.54 remopihel
21.  59.28 abunickabhi
22.  59.72 JoXCuber
23.  1:01.29 fun at the joy
24.  1:03.33 jason3141
25.  1:03.58 Logan
26.  1:04.89 NathanaelCubes
27.  1:05.83 dollarstorecubes
28.  1:06.86 VJW
29.  1:06.87 BigBoyMicah
30.  1:07.05 NevEr_QeyX
31.  1:08.00 YouCubing
32.  1:09.22 Antto Pitkänen
33.  1:10.63 nevinscph
34.  1:11.15 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  1:13.50 Rafaello
36.  1:14.55 begiuli65
37.  1:14.62 yudo.r
38.  1:15.62 brad711
39.  1:17.10 lumes2121
40.  1:18.92 MarixPix
41.  1:19.05 SebastianCarrillo
42.  1:19.24 epride17
43.  1:24.19 FLS99
44.  1:27.71 Rollercoasterben 
45.  1:29.77 toinou06cubing
46.  1:34.15 [email protected]
47.  1:35.95 wearephamily1719
48.  1:36.42 d2polld
49.  1:37.44 Sir E Brum
50.  1:38.18 Hunter Eric Deardurff
51.  1:44.59 Ian Pang
52.  1:46.47 Aadil- ali
53.  1:47.87 One Wheel
54.  1:47.99 filmip
55.  1:48.00 ok cuber
56.  1:48.61 Triangles_are_cubers
57.  2:11.64 Pseudonym
58.  2:18.82 freshcuber.de
59.  2:28.56 Jacck
60.  2:35.19 Schmizee
61.  2:39.42 sporteisvogel
62.  2:40.54 Ayce
63.  2:49.27 linus.sch
64.  3:05.47 [email protected]
65.  3:17.92 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(48)
1.  1:43.19 cuberkid10
2.  1:49.05 tJardigradHe
3.  1:52.78 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  1:54.37 JoXCuber
5.  1:55.17 OriginalUsername
6.  1:56.45 Sean Hartman
7.  1:57.18 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:57.27 ichcubegern
9.  1:59.00 V.Kochergin
10.  1:59.57 thecubingwizard
11.  2:05.37 wuque man 
12.  2:08.55 FaLoL
13.  2:13.26 Luke Garrett
14.  2:16.05 jason3141
15.  2:17.35 NewoMinx
16.  2:21.40 Jonah Jarvis
17.  2:21.58 DGCubes
18.  2:22.52 dollarstorecubes
19.  2:29.60 YouCubing
20.  2:31.82 fun at the joy
21.  2:35.04 NevEr_QeyX
22.  2:36.82 Liam Wadek
23.  2:40.76 nevinscph
24.  2:41.92 VJW
25.  2:45.08 BradenTheMagician
26.  2:46.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  2:53.15 yudo.r
28.  2:56.87 MarixPix
29.  3:04.48 Rollercoasterben 
30.  3:05.47 brad711
31.  3:26.09 SebastianCarrillo
32.  3:30.40 epride17
33.  3:33.59 Hunter Eric Deardurff
34.  3:48.59 lumes2121
35.  3:55.43 Rafaello
36.  4:09.58 FLS99
37.  4:20.51 Ian Pang
38.  4:30.12 One Wheel
39.  4:41.81 toinou06cubing
40.  4:50.45 Pseudonym
41.  5:05.04 ok cuber
42.  5:14.95 Sir E Brum
43.  5:22.19 linus.sch
44.  5:31.97 sporteisvogel
45.  5:39.60 [email protected]
46.  6:09.18 freshcuber.de
47.  6:18.53 thomas.sch
48.  6:26.98 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(28)
1.  3:37.70 cuberkid10
2.  3:44.56 Sean Hartman
3.  4:02.39 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:03.85 JoXCuber
5.  4:11.39 OriginalUsername
6.  4:11.61 FaLoL
7.  4:29.15 Luke Garrett
8.  4:46.95 jason3141
9.  4:55.50 fun at the joy
10.  5:03.56 Liam Wadek
11.  5:05.66 YouCubing
12.  5:18.04 NevEr_QeyX
13.  5:19.60 nevinscph
14.  6:01.42 VJW
15.  6:20.72 Hunter Eric Deardurff
16.  7:54.23 FLS99
17.  8:09.90 lumes2121
18.  8:21.26 One Wheel
19.  9:33.77 Rafaello
20.  9:47.16 Pseudonym
21.  11:11.89 linus.sch
22.  11:24.08 toinou06cubing
23.  11:35.03 [email protected]
24.  11:36.40 sporteisvogel
25.  12:15.11 Jacck
26.  12:39.42 thomas.sch
27.  12:46.50 ok cuber
28.  12:49.18 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(22)
1.  6:22.83 cuberkid10
2.  6:29.60 Sean Hartman
3.  7:12.69 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:15.55 JoXCuber
5.  7:21.44 FaLoL
6.  8:33.88 xyzzy
7.  8:37.74 Luke Garrett
8.  8:44.29 YouCubing
9.  8:45.87 jason3141
10.  8:56.42 nevinscph
11.  9:40.82 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  10:53.64 Hunter Eric Deardurff
13.  11:48.87 Liam Wadek
14.  13:37.68 FLS99
15.  14:27.97 One Wheel
16.  16:40.37 linus.sch
17.  17:41.41 Pseudonym
18.  18:09.73 Rafaello
19.  19:04.80 [email protected]
20.  21:33.84 sporteisvogel
21.  22:18.44 thomas.sch
22.  24:26.57 freshcuber.de


*Clock*(45)
1.  5.05 TipsterTrickster 
2.  5.54 MartinN13
3.  6.55 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  6.79 MattP98
5.  6.87 YouCubing
6.  7.06 Josh_
7.  7.23 cuberkid10
8.  7.62 dollarstorecubes
9.  7.82 Sean Hartman
10.  7.90 JoXCuber
11.  8.51 dycocubix
12.  8.69 BigBoyMicah
13.  8.83 Kit Clement
14.  9.15 trav1
15.  9.50 BradenTheMagician
16.  9.60 JackPfeifer
17.  9.72 NathanaelCubes
18.  9.85 NewoMinx
19.  10.20 Michał Krasowski
20.  10.75 parkertrager
21.  10.97 Luke Garrett
22.  11.15 OriginalUsername
23.  12.72 mrsniffles01
24.  13.15 epride17
25.  13.22 FaLoL
26.  13.27 ichcubegern
27.  13.28 ngmh
28.  13.80 revaldoah
29.  14.67 FLS99
30.  14.79 Logan
31.  15.62 remopihel
32.  16.34 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  17.03 Sub1Hour
34.  18.67 [email protected]
35.  18.71 linus.sch
36.  19.50 Ayce
37.  19.69 jason3141
38.  20.18 freshcuber.de
39.  20.28 lumes2121
40.  21.72 abunickabhi
41.  22.36 Pseudonym
42.  24.75 nevinscph
43.  26.59 Rafaello
44.  39.79 thomas.sch
45.  DNF N4Cubing


*Megaminx*(42)
1.  39.36 Heewon Seo
2.  47.00 thecubingwizard
3.  48.14 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  52.33 Khairur Rachim
5.  53.98 Sean Hartman
6.  57.05 OriginalUsername
7.  58.49 TipsterTrickster 
8.  58.60 MCuber
9.  1:01.40 Luke Garrett
10.  1:04.93 cuberkid10
11.  1:05.97 ichcubegern
12.  1:11.48 Cooki348
13.  1:11.94 trav1
14.  1:13.80 FaLoL
15.  1:19.19 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:22.75 jason3141
17.  1:23.36 Triangles_are_cubers
18.  1:25.80 Logan
19.  1:28.79 Sub1Hour
20.  1:28.93 epride17
21.  1:36.21 ngmh
22.  1:38.90 TheNoobCuber
23.  1:42.19 bhoffman492
24.  1:43.11 nevinscph
25.  1:49.84 yudo.r
26.  1:50.37 Cubing5life
27.  1:51.49 Liam Wadek
28.  1:52.09 VJW
29.  2:00.62 MarixPix
30.  2:03.18 [email protected]
31.  2:08.47 Rafaello
32.  2:10.35 PingPongCuber
33.  2:17.74 FLS99
34.  2:33.02 Hunter Eric Deardurff
35.  2:42.69 toinou06cubing
36.  2:51.36 One Wheel
37.  3:13.22 linus.sch
38.  3:39.60 ok cuber
39.  4:04.28 freshcuber.de
40.  4:33.36 wearephamily1719
41.  5:11.90 thomas.sch
42.  5:33.44 sporteisvogel


*Pyraminx*(101)
1.  2.39 jason3141
2.  2.60 Abhi
3.  2.72 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.75 dycocubix
5.  2.79 DGCubes
6.  2.89 tJardigradHe
7.  2.94 JackPfeifer
8.  3.35 Awder
8.  3.35 JakubDrobny
10.  3.39 Ghost Cuber 
11.  3.55 thembldlord
12.  3.58 TipsterTrickster 
13.  3.68 icubeslow434
14.  3.71 Logan
14.  3.71 remopihel
16.  3.78 BrianJ
17.  3.80 Sean Hartman
18.  3.89 BradenTheMagician
19.  3.95 MartinN13
20.  3.97 Rafaello
21.  4.11 wuque man 
22.  4.19 OriginalUsername
23.  4.40 smackbadatskewb
24.  4.50 Rubadcar
25.  4.54 ExultantCarn
26.  4.63 TommyC
27.  4.64 PratikKhannaSkewb
28.  4.66 BigBoyMicah
29.  4.75 JoXCuber
30.  4.76 SebastianCarrillo
31.  4.77 YouCubing
32.  4.84 NewoMinx
33.  4.85 MCuber
34.  4.86 Luke Garrett
35.  4.89 cuberkid10
36.  4.93 Liam Wadek
37.  4.95 mihnea3000
38.  5.01 riz3ndrr 
39.  5.06 Marcus Siu
40.  5.13 Torch
41.  5.18 Manatee 10235
42.  5.29 [email protected]
43.  5.45 V.Kochergin
43.  5.45 MattP98
45.  5.56 bhoffman492
45.  5.56 dollarstorecubes
47.  5.61 João Vinicius
48.  5.89 midnightcuberx
48.  5.89 FaLoL
50.  5.97 begiuli65
51.  5.99 ichcubegern
52.  6.04 TheNoobCuber
53.  6.12 VJW
54.  6.27 NathanaelCubes
55.  6.28 BraydenTheCuber
55.  6.28 taco_schell
57.  6.39 turtwig
58.  6.41 trav1
59.  6.78 Keenan Johnson
60.  6.79 nikodem.rudy
61.  6.90 [email protected]
62.  6.98 wearephamily1719
63.  7.09 Legomanz
64.  7.23 mrsniffles01
65.  7.50 jvier
66.  7.51 Koen van Aller
67.  7.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
68.  7.80 Antto Pitkänen
69.  7.82 Sub1Hour
70.  7.87 abunickabhi
71.  8.06 epride17
72.  8.07 Triangles_are_cubers
73.  8.24 Rollercoasterben 
74.  8.52 Jonasrox09
75.  8.56 lumes2121
76.  8.57 Raymos Castillo
77.  8.84 Kit Clement
78.  9.02 PingPongCuber
79.  9.59 Ian Pang
80.  10.13 Ernest Fowler
81.  10.84 Ayce
82.  10.86 brad711
83.  10.88 toinou06cubing
84.  11.29 FLS99
85.  11.33 d2polld
86.  11.38 Dutgif32
87.  11.42 drpfisherman
88.  11.43 ok cuber
89.  11.64 NevEr_QeyX
90.  11.75 linus.sch
91.  12.36 nevinscph
92.  13.40 Hunter Eric Deardurff
93.  13.47 freshcuber.de
94.  13.98 Schmizee
95.  14.24 sporteisvogel
96.  15.41 [email protected]
97.  16.86 thomas.sch
98.  17.27 KovyTheCuber
99.  24.50 [email protected]
100.  24.76 One Wheel
101.  2:42.80 Jacck


*Square-1*(68)
1.  7.02 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.48 mrsniffles01
3.  9.00 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  9.73 Marcus Siu
5.  10.31 thembldlord
6.  10.55 thecubingwizard
7.  10.62 riz3ndrr 
8.  10.65 TommyC
9.  11.02 BrianJ
10.  11.55 YouCubing
11.  11.64 GTGil
12.  12.44 tJardigradHe
13.  12.75 Kylegadj
14.  12.76 Rollercoasterben 
15.  12.79 Sub1Hour
16.  12.81 Sean Hartman
17.  13.15 Luke Garrett
18.  13.21 cuberkid10
19.  13.38 TipsterTrickster 
20.  13.88 dycocubix
21.  14.17 smackbadatskewb
22.  14.33 parkertrager
23.  14.44 BradenTheMagician
24.  15.12 MCuber
25.  15.65 ichcubegern
26.  15.81 JoXCuber
27.  15.89 NewoMinx
28.  16.56 OriginalUsername
29.  17.01 remopihel
30.  17.05 Logan
31.  17.81 trav1
32.  19.64 ExultantCarn
33.  19.67 jvier
34.  20.01 NathanaelCubes
35.  20.09 Antto Pitkänen
36.  20.19 midnightcuberx
37.  20.51 MattP98
38.  20.88 DGCubes
39.  20.93 Keenan Johnson
40.  21.38 bhoffman492
41.  21.66 DonovanTheCool
42.  21.74 VIBE_ZT
43.  21.86 Torch
44.  22.43 João Vinicius
45.  23.21 TheNoobCuber
46.  23.96 Kit Clement
47.  24.07 lumes2121
48.  24.31 Rubadcar
49.  24.92 BraydenTheCuber
50.  25.08 V.Kochergin
51.  25.35 FaLoL
52.  26.23 jason3141
53.  29.29 PingPongCuber
54.  30.04 NevEr_QeyX
55.  30.14 Rafaello
56.  32.59 brad711
57.  34.86 Schmizee
58.  40.47 Liam Wadek
59.  43.93 Ian Pang
60.  49.05 Silky
61.  53.28 yudo.r
62.  53.57 nevinscph
63.  56.88 epride17
64.  1:12.89 FLS99
65.  1:17.37 mhcubergamer
66.  1:32.46 [email protected]
67.  1:44.62 ok cuber
68.  2:07.92 filmip


*Skewb*(87)
1.  2.23 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.50 riz3ndrr 
3.  2.51 Rubadcar


Spoiler



4.  2.55 JackPfeifer
5.  2.73 TipsterTrickster 
6.  2.94 Michał Krasowski
7.  2.97 tJardigradHe
8.  3.31 OriginalUsername
9.  3.38 d2polld
10.  3.55 dycocubix
11.  3.56 JakubDrobny
12.  3.61 bhoffman492
13.  3.77 smackbadatskewb
14.  3.82 N4Cubing
15.  3.83 SebastianCarrillo
16.  4.01 u Cube
16.  4.01 Sean Hartman
18.  4.02 MCuber
19.  4.11 Antto Pitkänen
19.  4.11 NewoMinx
21.  4.12 Luke Garrett
22.  4.13 João Vinicius
23.  4.15 mrsniffles01
24.  4.21 BrianJ
25.  4.23 cuberkid10
25.  4.23 VIBE_ZT
27.  4.37 V.Kochergin
28.  4.43 remopihel
29.  4.47 MattP98
29.  4.47 epride17
31.  4.58 Rafaello
31.  4.58 BigBoyMicah
33.  4.60 BradenTheMagician
34.  4.62 Marcus Siu
34.  4.62 icubeslow434
36.  4.69 trav1
37.  4.83 mhcubergamer
37.  4.83 Liam Wadek
39.  5.07 midnightcuberx
40.  5.08 Logan
41.  5.11 taco_schell
42.  5.14 DGCubes
43.  5.16 YouCubing
44.  5.22 NathanaelCubes
45.  5.42 Raymos Castillo
46.  5.44 FaLoL
46.  5.44 Sub1Hour
48.  5.46 lumes2121
49.  5.53 jason3141
50.  5.74 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  5.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
52.  5.88 JoXCuber
53.  5.89 BraydenTheCuber
54.  5.98 brad711
55.  6.00 ichcubegern
56.  6.22 Dutgif32
57.  6.41 fun at the joy
58.  6.51 NevEr_QeyX
59.  6.53 Manatee 10235
60.  6.70 Rollercoasterben 
61.  6.78 ngmh
62.  6.87 yudo.r
63.  7.18 wearephamily1719
64.  7.92 Schmizee
65.  7.96 Keenan Johnson
66.  7.97 abunickabhi
67.  8.20 [email protected]
68.  8.48 dollarstorecubes
69.  8.64 [email protected]
70.  8.83 Koen van Aller
71.  8.93 FLS99
72.  9.74 Torch
73.  10.50 PingPongCuber
74.  10.62 Hunter Eric Deardurff
75.  10.94 ok cuber
76.  11.49 toinou06cubing
77.  11.68 Lewis
78.  12.04 nevinscph
79.  14.18 Ernest Fowler
80.  14.45 nikodem.rudy
81.  17.36 freshcuber.de
82.  17.47 Jonasrox09
83.  17.90 filmip
84.  19.70 Sir E Brum
85.  22.95 Jacck
86.  26.63 [email protected]
87.  31.51 thomas.sch


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  23.69 bhoffman492
2.  24.17 NewoMinx
3.  25.62 Antto Pitkänen


Spoiler



4.  28.45 Logan
5.  29.04 TipsterTrickster 
6.  29.39 YouCubing
7.  33.96 ichcubegern
8.  37.38 JoXCuber
9.  38.82 Torch
10.  41.27 BradenTheMagician
11.  42.21 Sub1Hour
12.  42.91 Luke Garrett
13.  43.73 BrianJ
14.  45.36 Kit Clement
15.  45.58 Rhynos
16.  46.88 [email protected]
17.  54.11 Rafaello
18.  54.30 FaLoL
19.  1:21.42 ok cuber
20.  1:44.90 d2polld
21.  2:02.80 freshcuber.de
22.  2:36.77 thomas.sch


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:42.67 cuberkid10
2.  3:55.02 Sean Hartman
3.  4:06.92 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:07.10 OriginalUsername
5.  4:16.73 Luke Garrett
6.  4:17.76 TipsterTrickster 
7.  4:29.45 ichcubegern
8.  4:44.87 riz3ndrr 
9.  4:46.31 FaLoL
10.  5:34.97 abhijat
11.  5:35.34 jason3141
12.  6:02.35 Liam Wadek
13.  8:07.84 FLS99
14.  8:09.78 lumes2121
15.  8:22.78 Rafaello
16.  10:11.54 ok cuber
17.  10:56.94 One Wheel
18.  13:09.45 linus.sch
19.  14:41.50 Dutgif32
20.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  9.23 Awder
2.  9.42 dollarstorecubes
3.  14.14 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  14.44 YouCubing
5.  16.81 BradenTheMagician
6.  17.17 cuberkid10
7.  18.02 Sub1Hour
8.  18.54 Sean Hartman
9.  18.75 ichcubegern
10.  18.76 JoXCuber
11.  18.78 Logan
12.  18.97 JackPfeifer
13.  19.82 Luke Garrett
14.  21.57 Rafaello
15.  22.09 bhoffman492
16.  25.61 [email protected]
17.  30.85 Rollercoasterben 
18.  32.23 jason3141
19.  33.31 FaLoL
20.  52.78 FLS99
21.  55.10 freshcuber.de
22.  1:40.40 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  28.11 Zeke Mackay
2.  29.75 YouCubing
3.  33.68 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  36.56 ichcubegern
5.  37.12 Kit Clement
6.  49.01 Rafaello
7.  53.39 JoXCuber
8.  1:00.73 Pseudonym
9.  1:33.63 Jacck
10.  1:38.25 freshcuber.de
11.  2:12.50 [email protected]
12.  2:38.17 thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(19)
1.  6.31 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.85 dphdmn
3.  9.85 Awder


Spoiler



4.  10.87 YouCubing
5.  11.42 Hunter Eric Deardurff
6.  14.90 dollarstorecubes
7.  20.53 BradenTheMagician
8.  25.49 MattP98
9.  25.82 lumes2121
10.  26.65 DGCubes
11.  28.09 begiuli65
12.  29.55 FaLoL
13.  31.06 ichcubegern
14.  34.95 freshcuber.de
15.  37.87 sporteisvogel
16.  48.61 Rafaello
17.  1:01.98 MatsBergsten
18.  2:15.44 filmip
19.  4:20.36 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(10)
1.  39.05 Teh Keng Foo
2.  39.22 G2013
3.  45.71 Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  46.41 fun at the joy
5.  49.50 Kit Clement
6.  61.83 Rafaello
7.  61.86 FLS99
8.  DNF JoXCuber
8.  DNF TommyC
8.  DNF filmip


*Mirror Blocks*(18)
1.  23.25 ichcubegern
2.  24.64 BradenTheMagician
3.  33.22 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  36.22 Marcus Siu
5.  40.57 GTGil
6.  48.33 MattP98
7.  51.77 Rafaello
8.  1:00.61 FLS99
9.  1:09.64 Ian Pang
10.  1:15.86 [email protected]
11.  1:17.30 Luke Garrett
12.  1:18.42 abunickabhi
13.  1:19.00 JoXCuber
14.  1:55.89 freshcuber.de
15.  1:57.12 jason3141
16.  2:08.68 ok cuber
17.  2:14.49 NevEr_QeyX
18.  5:05.62 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  3:04.18 YouCubing
2.  3:31.15 DGCubes
3.  4:10.01 Rafaello


*Contest results*(192)
1.  1205 Sean Hartman
2.  1128 cuberkid10
3.  1126 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1123 OriginalUsername
5.  1052 Luke Garrett
6.  989 JoXCuber
7.  976 YouCubing
8.  945 NewoMinx
9.  934 tJardigradHe
10.  932 jason3141
11.  900 FaLoL
12.  887 Logan
13.  844 BradenTheMagician
14.  810 DGCubes
15.  806 TipsterTrickster 
16.  805 Khairur Rachim
17.  794 JackPfeifer
18.  764 Rafaello
19.  718 thecubingwizard
20.  705 dollarstorecubes
20.  705 NathanaelCubes
22.  687 BrianJ
23.  685 Liam Wadek
23.  685 MCuber
25.  684 wuque man 
26.  676 Legomanz
26.  676 fun at the joy
28.  669 riz3ndrr 
29.  655 Heewon Seo
30.  638 BigBoyMicah
31.  625 Rubadcar
32.  607 smackbadatskewb
33.  606 remopihel
34.  601 Sub1Hour
35.  598 Torch
35.  598 nevinscph
37.  590 VJW
38.  580 parkertrager
39.  577 MattP98
40.  554 Michał Krasowski
41.  541 abunickabhi
42.  526 PratikKhannaSkewb
43.  525 TommyC
44.  521 trav1
44.  521 Marcus Siu
46.  511 NevEr_QeyX
47.  510 FLS99
48.  495 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  495 thembldlord
50.  478 brad711
51.  476 Jonah Jarvis
52.  468 bhoffman492
53.  467 epride17
54.  461 SebastianCarrillo
55.  456 jvier
56.  437 Keenan Johnson
57.  426 dycocubix
58.  417 TheNoobCuber
58.  417 lumes2121
60.  415 JakubDrobny
60.  415 Dream Cubing
62.  411 ExultantCarn
63.  410 begiuli65
64.  409 yudo.r
65.  406 midnightcuberx
66.  402 Antto Pitkänen
66.  402 nikodem.rudy
68.  401 João Vinicius
69.  397 Kylegadj
70.  396 Rollercoasterben 
71.  391 V.Kochergin
72.  387 mrsniffles01
73.  382 xyzzy
74.  381 Kit Clement
75.  377 mihnea3000
76.  374 G2013
77.  363 d2polld
78.  351 [email protected]
79.  337 Triangles_are_cubers
80.  319 u Cube
80.  319 Ian Pang
82.  316 Hunter Eric Deardurff
83.  313 PingPongCuber
84.  302 Abhi
84.  302 revaldoah
86.  299 2017LAMB06
87.  298 BraydenTheCuber
88.  292 Zeke Mackay
89.  291 ngmh
90.  287 MartinN13
91.  286 Koen van Aller
92.  281 turtwig
93.  279 Sir E Brum
94.  271 GTGil
95.  259 DonovanTheCool
96.  258 MarixPix
97.  257 toinou06cubing
98.  243 wearephamily1719
99.  237 filmip
100.  232 ok cuber
101.  231 icubeslow434
102.  230 [email protected]
103.  228 trangium
104.  227 Raymos Castillo
105.  219 One Wheel
106.  215 freshcuber.de
107.  212 [email protected]
108.  204 20luky3
109.  200 Samuel Kevin
110.  196 Aadil- ali
110.  196 linus.sch
112.  193 Fred Lang
112.  193 VIBE_ZT
112.  193 Jacck
115.  190 Schmizee
116.  181 Cubing5life
117.  168 drpfisherman
118.  164 Coinman_
119.  158 FastCubeMaster
120.  148 MatsBergsten
121.  146 Trig0n
121.  146 AidanNoogie
123.  142 Pseudonym
124.  141 Awder
125.  139 taco_schell
125.  139 sporteisvogel
125.  139 John Benwell
128.  137 asacuber
129.  130 thomas.sch
130.  127 ProStar
131.  126 pizzacrust
132.  122 jihu1011
132.  122 Pratyush Manas
134.  121 vedroboev
135.  120 Micah Morrison
136.  116 [email protected]
136.  116 Ernest Fowler
138.  114 GarethBert11
139.  112 mhcubergamer
140.  111 [email protected]
140.  111 Ayce
142.  109 Petri Krzywacki
143.  108 Dutgif32
144.  106 Nayano
145.  100 Keroma12
146.  94 Ghost Cuber 
146.  94 Manatee 10235
148.  93 abhijat
149.  85 pjk
150.  84 tavery343
150.  84 TrueONCE
150.  84 HKspeed.com
153.  82 danvie
154.  79 OriEy
154.  79 N4Cubing
156.  70 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
157.  68 Jmuncuber 
158.  63 Lvl9001Wizard
158.  63 Rhynos
160.  61 Jonasrox09
161.  60 Lewis
162.  50 Silky
163.  46 MJS Cubing
163.  46 sigalig
165.  45 elliottk_
166.  42 Josh_
167.  39 M O
168.  36 skewbercuber
169.  35 Cooki348
170.  32 UnknownCanvas
171.  31 spacecoastcuber
172.  30 Gan Air SM
173.  29 Sebastien
173.  29 MarkA64
175.  28 sascholeks
176.  27 KovyTheCuber
176.  27 RoyTamir
178.  25 nms777
178.  25 SpeedCubeReview
180.  24 znay
181.  22 Ben Whitmore
182.  21 dphdmn
183.  20 MEF227
184.  18 Ked Ki
185.  17 Teh Keng Foo
185.  17 EngineeringBrian
187.  16 CreationUniverse
187.  16 RyuKagamine
189.  15 Bogdan
190.  14 craccho
191.  12 Kaneki Uchiha
192.  8 Vim


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2020)

192 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 138!

That means our winner this week is *GarethBert11!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

